# I get free rabbit!!!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Woohoo!!! A friend of DH's just called and he said him and a bunch of friends go out and shoot rabbits....he's going to skin 'em and gut 'em and then I get them!









The catch is I have to be nice to him when he calls and i can't answer the phone with "What?"


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Woohoo!!! A friend of DH's just called and he said him and a bunch of friends go out and shoot rabbits....he's going to skin 'em and gut 'em and then I get them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man it stinks to have to be nice to men..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahahaha... Lucky!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know! But I haven't slapped him in years!!! I think he's just trying to stay on my good side!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yay! I bet the pups will _love_ that!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Hmm. . .NE PA isn't that far away. . .

I think Risa just packed her bags and is heading to your place!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*L* Send her on up...as picky as Jax is I'm probably getting all excited just to give it all away anyways.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

You know where you can send that! LOL


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*L*...I have pork liver in the freezer if anyone wants it. She won't touch it.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ew. Did you try mushing it up and hiding it in her other food?
I just got them lamb liver and I'm sure neither would touch it on it's own. *sneaky*

Oh, and I've got 50lb. of whole raw mackerel if anyone wants it... Neither will touch that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax won't touch mackerel or whiting either. She will eat the talipi (sp?)


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris has only had rabbit once (well, one rabbit split into two meals) and she LOVES it. Hopefully Jax will enjoy it. If not, I'll tell Risa to bring a freezer when she comes by. LOL.


----------

